# Ballistic Missile Warning in Hawai'i due to negligence in a shift change...



## ThunderHorse (Jan 13, 2018)

Oh boy: 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/952266072408952834


----------



## Gunz (Jan 13, 2018)




----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 13, 2018)




----------



## Frank S. (Jan 13, 2018)

This:






Not that?


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 13, 2018)

Lol whut: 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/952275076346388481


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 13, 2018)

ThunderHorse said:


> Oh boy:
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/952266072408952834


Bullshit, anyone with a modicum of experience in a MAJCOM JOC knows it wasn't "a button push".
Multiple mouse clicks asking if you are sure, someone didn't fucking care sent a message then went on a 30 min coffee break.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 13, 2018)

Thank God for Jamie Lee Curtis. 

I am certain that her tweet just saved some poor soul's ass.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 13, 2018)

DA SWO said:


> Bullshit, anyone with a modicum of experience in a MAJCOM JOC knows it wasn't "a button push".
> Multiple mouse clicks asking if you are sure, someone didn't fucking care sent a message then went on a 30 min coffee break.



Yeah, it will be interesting to see what the deal was.

24hr news outlets are talking about it non-stop..... analysing it, pointing fingers...etc.


----------



## CDG (Jan 13, 2018)

Thank god for the hard-hitting and insightful analysis coming out of the JLC camp.


----------



## amlove21 (Jan 13, 2018)

ThunderHorse said:


> Lol whut:


Holy crap that tweet made me dumber.


----------



## CDG (Jan 13, 2018)

amlove21 said:


> Holy crap that tweet made me dumber.



You know what's really insane?  At the time that screenshot was taken, over 11,000 people had liked that post.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 13, 2018)




----------



## Frank S. (Jan 13, 2018)

It all sounds like some 1980's RomCom: teenager unlucky in love is saved from a near-terminal case of the Blue Balls by his big brother who works for  Hawaii's Emergency Broadcast System and decides, what the heck, I'll just make them all think they're about to get nuked for 38 minutes. That should give Matthew plenty of time to get laid, and that's half your movie right there...
Flash forward in time and the same situation/movie would have involved a school shooting in the 2000's.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 13, 2018)

I can actually see how this can happen.  Back in the 80's when I was in high school I was really into computers and used to hack into my school computer and change my grades (along with some of my buddies, for a fee of course!).  One afternoon I got bored and tried hacking into NORAD....somehow I freeking got in and was able to see all kinds of crazy shit.

Unfortunately I fucked around where I shouldn't and almost started an international disaster.  I'm not really supposed to talk about it (the government made me sign some crazy documents) but if not for the help of my hot girlfriend and a wacky scientist who used the name Joshua for all of his passwords, we'd be living in a very different world today!


----------



## Topkick (Jan 13, 2018)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Thank God for Jamie Lee Curtis.
> 
> I am certain that her tweet just saved some poor soul's ass.



I just checked out the JLC twitter account. Seems she is obsessed with DJT.


----------



## SaintKP (Jan 13, 2018)

@ThunderHorse not directed at you, but instead that tweet... I'm not exactly raving about Trump but come on some people man..

@Ooh-Rah did you ever learn to swim?


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jan 13, 2018)

DA SWO said:


> Bullshit, anyone with a modicum of experience in a MAJCOM JOC knows it wasn't "a button push".
> Multiple mouse clicks asking if you are sure, someone didn't fucking care sent a message then went on a 30 min coffee break.


Is there a possibility this was politically motivated? As in sabotage by a disgruntled employee who isn't happy with the people in office. CalI me crazy, but I just get the feeling that people are acting out based on partisan ties.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jan 13, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I can actually see how this can happen.  Back in the 80's when I was in high school I was really into computers and used to hack into my school computer and change my grades (along with some of my buddies, for a fee of course!).  One afternoon I got bored and tried hacking into NORAD....somehow I freeking got in and was able to see all kinds of crazy shit.
> 
> Unfortunately I fucked around where I shouldn't and almost started an international disaster.  I'm not really supposed to talk about it (the government made me sign some crazy documents) but if not for the help of my hot girlfriend and a wacky scientist who used the name Joshua for all of his passwords, we'd be living in a very different world today!



Would you like, to, play, a game?


----------



## Frank S. (Jan 13, 2018)

R.Caerbannog said:


> Is there a possibility this was politically motivated? As in sabotage by a disgruntled employee who isn't happy with the people in office. CalI me crazy, but I just get the feeling that people are acting out based on partisan ties.



Sure. Give it a few years and whoever is responsible will be running for the Senate in, say, Delaware.


----------



## AWP (Jan 13, 2018)

1985 - We need Star Wars to shoot down missiles.
"Boo, hiss!"

2018 - "ZOMG!!!!! Why can't we shoot these down?!?!?!!?"


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 13, 2018)

I have to admit, I might have a mild blood pressure moment if I was in Hawaii and had this come across my phone:



That said, at least he "feels really bad" and will be retrained!  

Hawaii sends out 'false alarm' missile threat | Daily Mail Online

A Civil Defense employee is set to be retrained after a shocking blunder on Saturday morning, when a mistaken alert warning of an inbound ballistic missile sent thousands fleeing for shelter.

The false alarm was caused by a Hawaii Emergency Management Agency employee who 'pushed the wrong buttons' during an internal drill timed to coincide with a shift handover at 8.07am. The all-clear phone alert was not sent until 38 minutes later.

Incredibly, officials said the employee who made the mistake wasn't aware of it until mobile phones in the command center began displaying the alert.  'This guy feels bad, right. He's not doing this on purpose - it was a mistake on his part and he feels terrible about it,' said EMA Administrator Vern Miyagi in a press conference Saturday afternoon.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jan 13, 2018)

I think if I got that I'd just have a beer and a wank and wait for it.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 13, 2018)

AWP said:


> 1985 - We need Star Wars to shoot down missiles.
> *Impossible, the FAS says it can't be done.*
> 
> 2018 - "ZOMG!!!!! Why can't we shoot these down?!?!?!!?"



*FIFY.*


----------



## x SF med (Jan 14, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I can actually see how this can happen.  Back in the 80's when I was in high school I was really into computers and used to hack into my school computer and change my grades (along with some of my buddies, for a fee of course!).  One afternoon I got bored and tried hacking into NORAD....somehow I freeking got in and was able to see all kinds of crazy shit.
> 
> Unfortunately I fucked around where I shouldn't and almost started an international disaster.  I'm not really supposed to talk about it (the government made me sign some crazy documents) but if not for the help of my hot girlfriend and a wacky scientist who used the name Joshua for all of his passwords, we'd be living in a very different world today!



 Well, see, that's what you get for playing war games....  are you MAD, WOPR?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 14, 2018)

After further review....it was not Trump's fault as Jamie Lee Curtis tweeted, it was actually the incompetent Hawaiian Government.  Granted, I'm more inclined to agree with the good sherriff on that thought, but not for the same reasoning he presents.  LOL

Arpaio not shocked by erroneous Hawaii alert, points to handling of Obama certificate

_Arizona Senate candidate Joe Arpaio, the controversial former sheriff of Maricopa County and an outspoken "birther," said Saturday he is not surprised that Hawaiians received an erroneous emergency mobile alert about an imminent ballistic missile attack because "there's something wrong with that government."
_


----------



## Poccington (Jan 14, 2018)

How the hell do you not get fired for a fuck up of that magnitude!?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 14, 2018)

Poccington said:


> How the hell do you not get fired for a fuck up of that magnitude!?



Wait for the lawsuits suing the state for undue distress, etc.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 14, 2018)

Poccington said:


> How the hell do you not get fired for a fuck up of that magnitude!?


Nepotism.


----------



## AWP (Jan 14, 2018)

Is Steve McGarrett investigating?


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 14, 2018)

Some asshole teacher was putting her students in storm drains.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 14, 2018)

ThunderHorse said:


> Some asshole teacher was putting her students in storm drains.



A - Have a link?  I’m sure there is more context to this.  I feel like I keep asking you this. 

B - why does this make her an “asshole” teacher?  She, and most of the islands had a legitimate reason to believe an ICBM was about to hit and it may or may not be armed with a nuke. Looks to me like she was doing whatever she could to save her students.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 14, 2018)

Why does that make her an asshole, because a rushing your kids out of the classroom and putting them in a storm drain will not save them.  



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/952268726971363328
Just keep teaching, because you're gone.

I asked my buddy who's stationed at Schoffield, they had the day off for a MLK four day pass, went to his fridge and grabbed a beer.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 14, 2018)

ThunderHorse said:


> Why does that make her an asshole, because a rushing your kids out of the classroom and putting them in a storm drain will not save them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Says who?  You?
What's your Nuke experience?


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 14, 2018)

Well you did get me to think

So the last supposed test was a 100KT Yield.

Although, I will say, this is all based on estimates...I'm surprised blast Thermal Radiation Radius would be 3.9kms. 

However, 1.2 MT Yield would get you a Thermal Radiation Radius of 13.2kms.  However, if one is coming, more are coming.

This is all based on the beer math from this conspiracy dude. NUKEMAP by Alex Wellerstein


----------



## SpitfireV (Jan 14, 2018)

ThunderHorse said:


> However, if one is coming, more are coming.



Not necessarily true.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 14, 2018)

ThunderHorse said:


> Well you did get me to think
> 
> So the last supposed test was a 100KT Yield.
> 
> ...



I'd still like to know how the teacher is an "asshole" for trying to do something to save her students?


----------



## Frank S. (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 14, 2018)

SpitfireV said:


> Not necessarily true.


I guess that would be Mercy.

Out of all the dudes and dudettes with Nuclear capabilities, when they strike first, are they dumb enough to only send one?  Nope.

Other than rocket man, once you press the button it's over.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jan 14, 2018)

ThunderHorse said:


> I guess that would be Mercy.
> 
> Out of all the dudes and dudettes with Nuclear capabilities, when they strike first, are they dumb enough to only send one?  Nope.
> 
> Other than rocket man, once you press the button it's over.



You're making a lot of assumptions. The first is that the strike would always be nuclear. The second is that it would be a mass strike. 

Who is "they?"


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 14, 2018)

Conventional strikes tend not to apply to MAD Doctrine.


----------



## comrade-z (Jan 14, 2018)

Vaguely related point to use of multiple warheads on a target, but if the worst did happen it would be somewhat interesting to see how North Korea would divide up its arsenal, larger/more warheads against where.

Current estimates I've seen point to ~50 warheads or so. No idea about the breakdown of yield per warhead though but that doesn't sound like enough to give them a lot of options, relative to the number of targets that would be significant for them to hit. Does it?


----------



## SpitfireV (Jan 14, 2018)

ThunderHorse said:


> Conventional strikes tend not to apply to MAD Doctrine.



I think you're missing my point like Michael Bay missed the mark, when he made Pearl Harbour.


----------



## SaintKP (Jan 14, 2018)

SpitfireV said:


> I think you're missing my point like Michael Bay missed the mark, when he made Pearl Harbour.




Hey! Pearl Harbour is a modern classic, whether or not he turned it into an action flick while losing the overall meaning it's definitely one of his best.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 14, 2018)

ThunderHorse said:


> Well you did get me to think
> 
> So the last supposed test was a 100KT Yield.
> 
> ...



You assume it's a purposeful launch and not an accident or test launch gone wrong.
"Nukemap" doesn't look like it takes terrain into account, and the alert didn't say which of the 8 islands were targeted, so sticking yer head between the ass cheeks and kissing them goodbye may not be a good course of action.

As far as MAD goes, those artillery pieces set to obliterate Seoul are a conventional version of MAD.


----------



## AWP (Jan 14, 2018)

SaintKP said:


> Hey! Pearl Harbour is a modern classic, whether or not he turned it into an action flick while losing the overall meaning it's definitely one of his best.



That movie has Kate Beckinsale so any criticism against it is a hate crime to me. Burn the non-believers!


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 14, 2018)

Her red lips


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jan 14, 2018)

ThunderHorse said:


> Conventional strikes tend not to apply to MAD Doctrine.



Please, just stop right now.  

Those of us who actually have higher than BCT NBC training generally hope for the N part of NBC, as it is by far the easiest to protect from.

 As for conventional strikes not being part of Nuclear doctrine, there's a fucking reason your stupid cav vehicles and every other armored vehicle have NBC filtration onboard as well as radiation monitors...it's not to fucking retreat, it's to go around the craters where it's safe to do so, then close with and destroy surviving enemy.  

Jesus. It's like you slept through every military course you were tasked to attend, waking up intermittently when yelled at by cadre then grabbing hold of whatever you may have heard before falling back asleep, and retaining it for future regurgitation to attempt to appear knowledgeable with no regard to origin or context.

Fucking hell. You are the shining example of the quantity over quality death of the officer corps as a whole.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 14, 2018)

...and this is going south.  I should have put a stop to this when you referred to a terrified teach as an "asshole" for doing something to try to save her students.  Whether it would have worked or not.

@ThunderHorse - please take a break from this thread.  Your comments of 'fact' are only causing frustration for the members who have actual knowledge and training on the topic.

Thank you.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 14, 2018)

Ranger Psych said:


> Fucking hell. You are the shining example of the quantity over quality death of the officer corps as a whole.


Go easy on the personal attacks please.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jan 14, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Go easy on the personal attacks please.


Wilco.


----------



## CQB (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## BloodStripe (Jan 15, 2018)

If I had children and I received a call that I needed to come bring them dry clothes because their teacher put them in a storm drain as a result of the warning, I would stop first at the liquor store and buy the teacher a bottle of wine, or something, for thinking of ways to keep the kids alive. Even if it failed, they still tried. That is a rare characteristic amongst people nowadays.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 15, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> When I was 8 or 9, I used to lie in bed at night--the windows were open in the summer--and any big planes I heard, I'd wonder if it might be a Soviet bomber on the way to New York City. I'd wonder if I'd be able to see the mushroom cloud from Connecticut, or if the fallout would drift our way.



High school in the early 80's my heart would skip a beat anytime we'd be watching TV and see: "We interrupt this program to bring you this important news event" (remember, there were only 3 networks at the time).  When outside and I'd hear 'the sirens" I'd check my watch and pray that it was 1pm.  Still, I'd watch the skies, waiting to see the ICBM's coming over the horizon.


----------



## Frank S. (Jan 15, 2018)

NavyBuyer said:


> If I had children and I received a call that I needed to come bring them dry clothes because their teacher put them in a storm drain as a result of the warning, I would stop first at the liquor store and buy the teacher a bottle of wine, or something, for thinking of ways to keep the kids alive. Even if it failed, they still tried. That is a rare characteristic amongst people nowadays.



Now, what if this were the only option?:


----------



## Kakashi66223 (Jan 15, 2018)

Tutu Pele might not take a large scale nuke lightly.

Joking aside. My concern ist be hunkered down in a bunker just to have the agitated volcanoes bury the survivors?

Still serious. All I know is Nukes freak out a lot of people. Dying freaks everybody out. So KU Med takes in a Ebola patient or two and FWIW I'm buying a lot of water as soon as the news reports it. The best and fortunate side of all of this nothing bad happened, except excessive worry.

Lastly, Castle Bravo's stranded scientist are a  good example of surviving fallout/detonation. They made PPE with household items.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 15, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> High school in the early 80's my heart would skip a beat anytime we'd be watching TV and see:


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 15, 2018)

Red Flag 1 said:


> AM radio frequencies



What’s AM radio?


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 15, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> What’s AM radio?


----------



## policemedic (Jan 15, 2018)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Does anyone but me remember the two AM radio frequencies to tune in on for Civil Defense News Broadcasts?


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 15, 2018)

Update to situation, employee has been reassigned: The Person Who Sent Hawaii's False Missile Alert Has Been Reassigned


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## Gunz (Jan 15, 2018)

SpitfireV said:


> .. just have a beer and a wank and wait for it.




That's me on a normal day.


----------



## Topkick (Jan 15, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> View attachment 20983





Reminds me of a scene from Austin Powers.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 16, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> View attachment 20983


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 16, 2018)

Well, I'm PCSing to Hawaii this summer.  The good news is, it looks like there's at least one new job opening.  And  I'm pretty sure I can do "don't press this button" with the best of them.  :)


----------



## Muppet (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 16, 2018)

^^^^^^^^^^^^
@Muppet - WINNER!


----------



## CDG (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## DA SWO (Jan 16, 2018)

Marauder06 said:


> Well, I'm PCSing to Hawaii this summer.  The good news is, it looks like there's at least one new job opening.  And  I'm pretty sure I can do "don't press this button" with the best of them.  :)


25th ID? or USARPAC?


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 16, 2018)

USARPAC


----------



## racing_kitty (Jan 16, 2018)

Marauder06 said:


> USARPAC


 The NEX at Pearl is amazing. It looks more like Neiman Marcus than a NEX. 


CDG said:


> View attachment 20999



If you’re gonna die, then at least enjoy a last meal fit for a king. 🤣


----------



## policemedic (Jan 16, 2018)

Marauder06 said:


> Well, I'm PCSing to Hawaii this summer.  The good news is, it looks like there's at least one new job opening.  And  I'm pretty sure I can do "don't press this button" with the best of them.  :)



Sweet. Get your longboard on while you’re there.


----------



## AWP (Jan 16, 2018)

I'm still trying to figure out what shift change process involves the nuclear option.

(pilot A to pilot B): Maintain 270. (pilot B): Roger, crashing the plane.

(The firehouse): "Quiet night boys, don't forget to wash the truck." "Got it, burn down the station."


----------



## digrar (Jan 16, 2018)

ThunderHorse said:


> The Person Who Sent Hawaii's False Missile Alert Has Been Reassigned


----------



## medicchick (Jan 17, 2018)




----------



## BloodStripe (Jan 17, 2018)

Spoiler: NSFW



Pornhub has released Hawaii's viewing graph during the missle alert.Hawaii on Alert – Pornhub Insights



Mods, feel free to delete if so desired. Nothing is actually NSFW other than the website.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 18, 2018)

A short read on how EMPs work.  Particularly interesting given the false alarm in Hawaii.




> The Electromagnetic Pulse





> , or EMP, has something of a mythical status in science fiction as the all powerful killer of anything and everything electronic. Every so often, some politician or news agency reads a book or watches a show where the bad guys detonate an EMP over America, and the resulting blackout results in the apocalypse.
> 
> Like most myths, however, a grain of truth has been buried under heaping mounds of horse crap. Given the tensions with North Korea, and that whole “oops did I just accidentally send out a false incoming missile warning to the entire state of Hawaii” incident, I figure it’s a good idea to take a look at EMPs to understand what, exactly, would happen if the Hermit Kingdom somehow manages to set one off over the US.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 21, 2018)

SpitfireV said:


> I think if I got that I'd just have a beer and a wank and wait for it.



And this applies to every day life. Because we're always waiting for something. Dinner. Death. Game of Thrones.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 21, 2018)

NavyBuyer said:


> Spoiler: NSFW
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The porn industry apparently drives internet tech innovation and capabilities because of its prevalence. At least that's what I've heard. The above does not surprise me. Hawaii is full of wankers.


----------



## AWP (Jan 21, 2018)

If a ballistic missile is inbound, does that count as a combat jack?


----------



## CDG (Jan 21, 2018)

AWP said:


> If a ballistic missile is inbound, does that count as a combat jack?



Navy ship crews get CARs for having a missile shot at their ship, so I think it counts by the precedent established.


----------



## Muppet (Jan 21, 2018)

AWP said:


> If a ballistic missile is inbound, does that count as a combat jack?



Yes??

M.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 21, 2018)

So


----------



## Gunz (Jan 22, 2018)

CDG said:


> Navy ship crews get CARs for having a missile shot at their ship, so I think it counts by the precedent established.



How far does it have to miss you by in order for you to be ineligible for the CAR? I mean, some proximity issues need to be settled here before we go running around handing out Combat Action Ribbons.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 23, 2018)

This story only gets better....

Hawaii governor: Lost login delayed missile correction | Daily Mail Online

Hawaii's governor did not correct a false missile alert sent earlier this month for 15 minutes because he forgot his Twitter username and password.

David Ige admitted on Monday he knew within two minutes of the alert being sent to phones at 8.07am on January 13 that it was a false alarm.

But it took him 15 more minutes to convey this to the public, leaving millions fearing they were about to be incinerated by a nuclear warhead.


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 23, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> This story only gets better....
> 
> Hawaii governor: Lost login delayed missile correction | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Hawaii's governor did not correct a false missile alert sent earlier this month for 15 minutes because he forgot his Twitter username and password.



What, he doesn't write down passwords like the rest of us??


----------



## AWP (Jan 23, 2018)

1) We have a President who won't stay off Twitter and a Governor who can't log in. Beautiful!
2) I understand ther ability to push information to the masses, but Twitter...a lack of a Twitter feed meant Hawaii's leadership can't push information to its citizens in a timely manner? In seconds you can tell them they are about to die, but need Twitter to correct the initial mistake? WTF?


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jan 23, 2018)

AWP said:


> 1) We have a President who won't stay off Twitter and a Governor who can't log in. Beautiful!
> 2) I understand ther ability to push information to the masses, but Twitter...a lack of a Twitter feed meant Hawaii's leadership can't push information to its citizens in a timely manner? In seconds you can tell them they are about to die, but need Twitter to correct the initial mistake? WTF?


MERICA!!!  WHERE R EDJUKATION AND CRISIS RESPONSE SYSTEMS R SECOND TO NONE!!!


----------



## BloodStripe (Jan 23, 2018)

Frank S. said:


> Now, what if this were the only option?:



Reminds me of the story about Harvey Weinstein who was kidnapped in New York and burried alive.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 25, 2018)

Huh.  Not sure what to make of this....someone told him to shut up?

Feds: Hawaii missile alert employee not cooperating in probe


----------



## Gunz (Jan 25, 2018)

Vee haff vays off making him talk.💉


----------



## Frank S. (Jan 25, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Huh.  Not sure what to make of this....someone told him to shut up?
> 
> Feds: Hawaii missile alert employee not cooperating in probe



I'm triggered by this.


----------

